# Weight of a Fully Loaded Automatic Taper



## Level5 (Apr 30, 2013)

Does anyone know the average weight of a fully loaded automatic taper?

Thank you!


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Cant say I do, I guess that depends on mud, At the moment im using 15kg bucket, I could use 24 kg bucket of the same size. Would it be around 5kg average?


----------



## mld (Jul 2, 2012)

Sounds about right cazna,........ wait what do I know about it..... The only KG I know is Kevin Garnett, and he's not very popular in Minnesota anymore.


----------



## Magic (Feb 20, 2014)

15-20lbs would be my guess with a 500ft roll, but by the end of the day it feels like 40.


----------



## Level5 (Apr 30, 2013)

Went ahead and filled and weighed one yesterday and the average is 9.6 - 10 lbs. Thanks for the answers!


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

And the T-shirt goes to Caz, 10lb = 4.5kg


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Kiwiman said:


> And the T-shirt goes to Caz, 10lb = 4.5kg


Haha, Good guess.


----------

